# OMG!!!!!!!!



## xxVickyxx

Well I just got my Bfp!!! My baby is 10 weeks and 3 days old!! :shock: I honestly didnt think it would happen this quickly but I am over the moon :cloud9: I will have 2 under 1 lol, praying for a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## chell5544

Wow congrats your braver then me lol your LO's we have such an amazing relationship being so close together


----------



## lisa1980

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## _jellybean_

Oh, CONGRATS! That is wonderful!


----------



## erikab922

WOW!!! I secretly wouldn't mind if this happened, husband would die of shock though ;) That is so cool, congratulations!


----------



## Saphira

Congratulations! :D


----------



## losingtheplot

ahhh congratulations! x xx


----------



## swood9

Congrats! I'll admit I'm still too scared to dtd!! What great news! Hope you're feeling well and h&h 9 mos!


----------



## beanzz

Congrats!!!


----------



## EarthMama

Yay! :)


----------



## fairydust87

Wow Noahs exactly the same age I cant even fathom dtd let alone having another one loool! Congrats though h&h 9 months :) xx


----------



## xxVickyxx

Thanx everyone, I am sooo excited and is it weird that am actually looking forward to giving birth again?? Lol xx


----------



## ilysilly

Congratulations! I'm hoping for two under one as well. Hopefully I can join you soon!


----------



## Indigo77

Congratulations & good luck!


----------



## beth_terri

OMG Congrats :) 

xx


----------



## babyjan

Woow, congratulations! I'm sure it will be so fun x


----------



## pinklightbulb

Congrats hun!!!


----------



## Amber4

Wow congrats! :flower:


----------



## Larkspur

Congratulations, I am hoping for a similar result (well, have to give birth to the first one first!). :happydance:


----------



## Amy2701

Wow I didn't think I'd find anyone with a smaller age gap than mine will have... But Lily was 12 weeks and 1 day old when I fell pregnant again. I can't wait to give birth again too... Got major bump envy the second Lily was born! Congratulations :)


----------



## xxVickyxx

:growlmad:


ilysilly said:


> Congratulations! I'm hoping for two under one as well. Hopefully I can join you soon!

Aww fingers crossed for U, good luck xx


----------



## xdxxtx

I'm so jealous!!! I'm ready for a little sibling for my babe. Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Congrats!


----------



## CatandKitten

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## jessicatunnel

Congratulations!!!

Some days I really want to get pregnant right away, then I'll come to my senses and realize there is no way I'd be able to do it!

Good luck to you, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Radiance

Yay! Congrats!!

Mine are 13 months apart
Let me say I love love love having them so close!!!


----------



## yumosh

Congrats! Were you bfing??


----------



## babyfromgod

Congrats, i may be joining you soon lol. Am on day 1 of my 2ww


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations! So exciting, hoping you have a healthy and happy 9 months! Your baby is about as old as mine is, My hubby would be over the moon if we got pregnant right now, I'd be shocked! :p


----------



## Emzy1

Congratulations id love to have babies so close think how close they will be growing up :)


----------



## xxVickyxx

yumosh said:


> Congrats! Were you bfing??

No i wasnt breastfeeding as he wouldn't latch in after the 1st day xx


----------



## tmr1234

Congratulations i wish i could talk my DH round to having 1 more but i think we would need a bigger house.


----------



## candyem

Wow!!! Congratulations :) x


----------



## xxVickyxx

tmr1234 said:


> Congratulations i wish i could talk my DH round to having 1 more but i think we would need a bigger house.

That's exactly what I said last night too my OH. He already has 2 kids from a previous relationship and we have them every weekend so we will defo need a bigger house! Currently we have a 3 bedroom but it's tiny, u cnt Swing a cat in the nursery xx


----------



## LeeLouClare

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Emma&Freya

Congrats!!!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## sunflower82

wow thats awsome congrats


----------



## Ella

Congratulations! Wishing you a H&H 9 :flower:


----------



## Heidi84

wow congrats! I got pregnant with my second 3 months after birth :) You will love it, they play together all the time now and I can't believe I even have to go online and have a cup of tea while they are playing with their cars right now! Happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## xxVickyxx

Heidi84 said:


> wow congrats! I got pregnant with my second 3 months after birth :) You will love it, they play together all the time now and I can't believe I even have to go online and have a cup of tea while they are playing with their cars right now! Happy healthy 9 months!

Aww that's so good, I can't wait, am praying everything goes well in this pregnancy. Thank you xx


----------



## SweetAngel84

My bf and I have been talking/dating since about May. We became official July 20. We were NTNP and BAM... :bfp: (2 of them actually) when I took a test yesterday morning. I have so many different ranges of emotions..excited, nervous, anxious... Funny thing is my bf first words when I told him the news.. "I KNEW IT". lol We are waiting a few weeks to break the news out to family and friends.. I am a first time mommy and don't even know where to begin :wacko: 
Congrats to all the new mommies to be.. wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! :yellow:


----------



## honey08

congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats hun x


----------



## mammaspath

thats awesome..........congrats!


----------



## kobrinfamily

Congrats!


----------



## shelx

Congrats :D !!


----------

